# To Tint or not to Tint that is the question????



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok so I am debating tinting my windows. I have been trying to look at everyone else's pictures to get an idea if I definitely want to tint. I would end up doing 35% all around (other then windshield of course). From what I have seen it looks like most of you are using 20%-25% but it is hard to tell from photos. 
I have seen Trips (SprintA3) car which was 35% in person at night and it looked sharp (as his car always does







). Im just curious if anyone on here has a Silver A3 with 35% so I can get a better idea of what it would look like. Other pictures are welcome though







. Sorry I don't have a good imagination so I can't picture it in my head















Also are there any negatives or positives to tinting??


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

Anyone have any positives or negative?? Getting a lot of responses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

as long as ur not gonna get pulled over like crazy(dont know your laws) 35% is nice.
thats what i have and apparently it is really like 29%-30% because the windows arnt completely crystal clear to begin with. i got 35% put on and ive been pulled over twice(only one ticket) for the tints and both times they tested it it said ~29%


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

i have a silver A3, and super dark tint. it offsets the brightness of the car.
also, some more positives: it will save ur leather, as the UV rays will age the leather and crack em up, ur car will stay cooler, the sun wont blind u, ur car wont look goofy anymore, and it will create an overall dark-light scheme.
negatives: u cant see too well out of dark tint at night, or when its raining super hard. but honestly, if u looking out ur side windows when its dark or storming, ur not driving smart. lol


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Mentosman42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mentosman42* »_as long as ur not gonna get pulled over like crazy(dont know your laws) 35% is nice.
thats what i have and apparently it is really like 29%-30% because the windows arnt completely crystal clear to begin with. i got 35% put on and ive been pulled over twice(only one ticket) for the tints and both times they tested it it said ~29%

Yeah that was why I was think 35% because someone had told me that windows already had a slight tint to protect against UV rays.
But it looks like Maryland law is 35%.
"In Maryland, tinting on the front windshield is allowed only along the top and cannot extend down more than 5 inches. Windows to the immediate left and right of the driver must have at least 35 percent of the light transmission that they would have without tinting.
The 35-percent requirement also applies to rear windows in passenger cars, convertibles and station wagons, but it does not apply to rear windows in limousines and other multipassenger vehicles."
If it is really going to be like 29-30% that could be bad news bears then


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

Anyone else have the issue of 35% being more like 29-30%????


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

they would never give you a hard time about 30% if the law is 35%.
ny sucks and its 70% on any side window.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Mentosman42)*

^Do you have yours tinted in NY? Anyone? Any trouble with tickets?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Mentosman42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mentosman42* »_they would never give you a hard time about 30% if the law is 35%.
ny sucks and its 70% on any side window.

Cool well I guess I'll check with the tint shop tomorrow about possibly getting it on next week








Anyone have pics of their car with 35%?


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (abadidol)*

yes i do, like i said, ive had them on for 4-5 months now, ive been pulled over twice with one ticket and that time the cop pulled me over because i didnt have a front plate on.
but you also have to remember i live out in montauk, the very east end of the island. cops are very local in my village(east hampton village) and they dont give me a hard time, once i go past southampton is when i get pulled over. ill probably get pulled over on the way to or from H2O haha.


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Mentosman42)*









i dont have a better profile shot right now


----------



## rip'r (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

Good Evening,
I live in Ellicott City and my tint on my A3 is at 30%. I have had my tint for two years now and have never been ticketed for it also I go through a police checkpoint to get to work every morning and they hate me and never mentioned anything about it. 
Just go to the shop you want the work done at, they can help you figure out what % would look best on your car 
Good Luck


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (rip'r)*

Ibis with 50% pass/driver and 35% rest of the way









In Briiliant Black with the same








And Monza


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (rip'r)*

and if u get a visor strip make sure he cuts it straight and not with a bow on it. the dude that did my tints didnt mention it to me so my visor kinda follow the curve of the windshield and it looks kinda fugly.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (rip'r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rip’r* »_Good Evening,
I live in Ellicott City and my tint on my A3 is at 30%. I have had my tint for two years now and have never been ticketed for it also I go through a police checkpoint to get to work every morning and they hate me and never mentioned anything about it. 
Just go to the shop you want the work done at, they can help you figure out what % would look best on your car 
Good Luck 

Didn't know we had anyone on here from up that why. I ride my bike up there all the time. I love riding my bike through Ellicott City. It is definitely one of my favorite rides. Maybe I'll see you up there one day.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here's mine.. 35% all around
























































Enjoy the whoring


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Mentosman42)*

Mentosman what percent you got???


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Here's mine.. 35% all around











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great pics just what I was looking for.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great pics just what I was looking for.










keep in mind the opensky is open as well. but i think b/c the interior is grey, it doesn't make the tint look as dark. my wife has a black on black car w/ 35% around and her car looks much darker.


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Mentosman what percent you got???

35%


----------



## rip'r (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

I have been lurking for a couple years now, Sad, I know. I looking to buy a house in EC so come up when ever and we can drink and float down the river.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (rip'r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rip’r* »_I have been lurking for a couple years now, Sad, I know. I looking to buy a house in EC so come up when ever and we can drink and float down the river. 

Cool yeah Im starting the house search although I may not be able to do anything for awhile. Need to find a job that pays first.







Sounds like a plan though







and floating down the river.








I've been meaning to get up your way for a photo shoot outside the closed down papermill (on illchester) and some of the other cool buildings. I'll probably do it after I get the tint on.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

Called the tint shop today. Im going to try to get by there tomorrow before school to check out the different options.


----------



## A3s415 (Sep 2, 2008)

only real problem with tinting for me is that backing up at night is a major major pain. I have to stick my head out the window because i can't see anything. But i guess its worth it. i got 5% tints though, so thats a different story ^_^


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

35% all around


----------



## cgprelude (Jul 9, 2009)

The question isnt to tint or not to tint...its how dark to tint! Of course you should tint your car 35% is the bare min IMO. I have 20% and im glad i did i dont think I would have been happy with 35%.










_Modified by cgprelude at 9:05 AM 9/24/2009_


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

By all means, get the tint! It's a classy way to make your car distinctive from stock. Do a little research on the types of tints, too. There are some different sheens of color for the different materials. The ceramics are by far the best heat blockers, but they are more of a grayish color for a given transmission index, and they are significantly more expensive. The metallic-particle materials do a pretty good job and give the deepest black hue, but they can also block reception to internal devices like GPS and cell-phones. Do not go for the cheap dye-based tints; they'll fade and discolor within 22-3 years of sun exposure. Also remember that the factory tint on the rear windows is darker than on the fronts, so you'll always have it a little darker in the back. Me, I don't like it a lot darker in the back, so I kept the same 35% all around.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (dreaminga3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreaminga3* »_By all means, get the tint! It's a classy way to make your car distinctive from stock. Do a little research on the types of tints, too. There are some different sheens of color for the different materials. The ceramics are by far the best heat blockers, but they are more of a grayish color for a given transmission index, and they are significantly more expensive. The metallic-particle materials do a pretty good job and give the deepest black hue, but they can also block reception to internal devices like GPS and cell-phones. Do not go for the cheap dye-based tints; they'll fade and discolor within 22-3 years of sun exposure. Also remember that the factory tint on the rear windows is darker than on the fronts, so you'll always have it a little darker in the back. Me, I don't like it a lot darker in the back, so I kept the same 35% all around.



Did you mean 2 to 3 years??? 22 years is awhile. lol 

Went by the tint shop today







. I think Im set on 35% after looking at what they had. He recommending 30% but I'd rather do a little lighter since this will be the first car im tinting. 
I think I may have been talking with the owner not sure though. He told me they use computers to cut the tint not knives. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm pretty sure they don't use the cheap dye-based tints but didn't ask. If they did im sure my boss would not have used them for his Porsche. 
Here is the companies site. They seemed pretty cool and look like they do good work from what I've seen.
http://www.carworxonline.com/window-tinting/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Went by the tint shop today







. I think Im set on 35% after looking at what they had. He recommending 30% but I'd rather do a little lighter since this will be the first car im tinting. 
I think I may have been talking with the owner not sure though. He told me they use computers to cut the tint not knives. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm pretty sure they don't use the cheap dye-based tints but didn't ask. If they did im sure my boss would not have used them for his Porsche. 


Yea, 35% is lighter, but remember our windows already come w/ a minor pre-tint too.
As for the computer cuts, I did mine back in 2006 when the A3 was "new" and they didn't have a model for our cars yet. Hopefully it'll match up well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cgprelude (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the girl they have on their website


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (cgprelude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgprelude* »_I like the girl they have on their website


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok, you guys convinced me. I wasn't sure I'd want to tint my silver A3 but now after seeing these pictures, I do.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (atomic80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomic80* »_Ok, you guys convinced me. I wasn't sure I'd want to tint my silver A3 but now after seeing these pictures, I do. 

Lol that is why I started this post















Im really curious who voted keep it oem????







Not that I have anything against that just find it funny because of the number of votes to tint. Definitely an impressive number standing behind tinting







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McGriddle (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

I want to join in, too. Here's a pic with 35% tints all around. I have to remove them soon, though! Damn NJ inspection!!!!!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (McGriddle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McGriddle* »_I want to join in, too. Here's a pic with 35% tints all around. I have to remove them soon, though! Damn NJ inspection!!!!!

















Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What are the laws up your way? Surprised you have to remove the tint for inspection.


----------



## Fade To Black (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

I think you might regret going with only 35%, here's mine with 15% in the back and 30% in the driver and passenger. No matter what you choose, the answer is: tint!!


----------



## McGriddle (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What are the laws up your way? Surprised you have to remove the tint for inspection. 

Thanks! Here in Jersey, front tints at any % are illegal. So the fronts gotta come off during inspection.







Still, it's only for for getting a new inspection sticker, so I'm planning to put some back on afterward. It just sucks to have to spend more $$! Oh well, it's just what we have to pay to play I guess.










_Modified by McGriddle at 1:37 PM 9/25/2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *McGriddle* »_
Thanks! Here in Jersey, front tints at any % are illegal. So the fronts gotta come off during inspection.







Still, it's only for for getting a new inspection sticker, so I'm planning to put some back on afterward. It just sucks to have to spend more $$! Oh well, it's just what we have to pay to play I guess.










Wow, that is pretty harsh. I guess VA isn't that bad regarding tint.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Also are there any negatives or positives to tinting??

I'm surprised this was a question at all (tint or not to tint), the obvious answer is tint provided your local laws allow for it.
Off the top of my head here are some advantages and disadvantages:
Advantages:
-Looks good.
-Keeps your vehicle cooler inside.
-Protects your interior from UV rays--particularly important on cars with leather seats.
-Protects you from UV rays.
-Less glare from vehicle headlights behind you at night in your rearview (though it doesn't help with the side mirrors). 
Disadvantages:
-Could get you in trouble with the law--tickets, for example. (Depends on your local laws.)
-Makes it more difficult to see outside at night, particularly when reversing (depends on how dark you went), and particularly when you're just getting used to it right after tinting.
-Makes your auto-dimming rearview mirror (if you have that feature) redundant, lol.
Personally I did 35% on my front windows (which is okay by convention in ON), and 5% on all the rear windows and the backlight.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Fade To Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fade To Black* »_I think you might regret going with only 35%, here's mine with 15% in the back and 30% in the driver and passenger. No matter what you choose, the answer is: tint!!


35% is what is legal in MD. The tint place said I would be fine with 30% but as a first time tinter I would rather lean towards safe. Plus it will end up closers to 29-30 anyway if you add in the factory tint.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

I see we have 2 votes for staying oem now. Any reasoning behind that?? I seem to only be hearing from those who voted for tinting.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Mentosman42)*

So in Cali, front tints are frowned upon cuz we all gangstas here and the polis man wants to see our hands on the dashboard.

_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_35% all around 









How does trip get away with tinting the fronts in Cali?



NY_Avant said:


> In Briiliant Black with the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ I don't think its really getting away with it, its prob. just not having been caught yet.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_So in Cali, front tints are frowned upon cuz we all gangstas here and the polis man wants to see our hands on the dashboard.
How does trip get away with tinting the fronts in Cali?



They actually make you put your hands on the dash when you get pulled over?
I think you have Tiptronic confused with Trip. Trip (SprintA3) isn't in Cali. He lives near me in MD. Here is a pic of his car. 










_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 7:43 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

I think you have Tiptronic confused with Trip. Trip (SprintA3) isn't in Cali. He lives near me in MD. Here is a pic of his car. 
Sorry for the typo meant tip. T and R right next to each other on the qwerty. Getting pulled over with tint at night can be a little nerve racking depending on which city you are in. Hasn't happened in a long time but last time in my GTI a nervous newbie officer had his hand on his gun as he approached my car and kept lookin into the side mirror at me. THey don't make you put your hands on the dashboard but it certaintly diffuses the situation at the start


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (tcardio)*

Ok so Im scheduled for Saturday









Now the pressure is on to pick 30 or 35%?








The guy I spoke to on the phone asked what color my interior was? When I told him tan (cloth) he recommended 30% because the color of the interior will lighten it up. Any opinions on this?? 
I was thinking of doing 30% but I know everything under 35% is illegal so I nervous the about the po po. Also figured if 35% installed is more like 28-30% then won't 30% appear like 25ish? Don't want it to be too dark just going for a classy look.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

**yes i think he was referring to me (being that my car's photo is the inset)...
Yes I have been stopped before (CHP was going to give me 'verbal' for my speed; 70 or 65). The officer said he was just going to give a verbal, but saw that I have front tints so he wrote me a fix-it-ticket, and verbal warning for speeding.
I got the tint written-off by a Sheriff friend in sta clarita. 
e


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_**yes i think he was referring to me (being that my car's photo is the inset)...
Yes I have been stopped before (CHP was going to give me 'verbal' for my speed; 70 or 65). The officer said he was just going to give a verbal, but saw that I have front tints so he wrote me a fix-it-ticket, and verbal warning for speeding.
I got the tint written-off by a Sheriff friend in sta clarita. 
e

Yeah we figured that out

















_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Ok so Im scheduled for Saturday









Now the pressure is on to pick 30 or 35%?








The guy I spoke to on the phone asked what color my interior was? When I told him tan (cloth) he recommended 30% because the color of the interior will lighten it up. Any opinions on this?? 
I was thinking of doing 30% but I know everything under 35% is illegal so I nervous the about the po po. Also figured if 35% installed is more like 28-30% then won't 30% appear like 25ish? Don't want it to be too dark just going for a classy look. 

Anyone have an opinion on the % of the tint based off interior?? From look at pictures it looks like most of you have dark interior with 35% tint.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i am also looking at getting tint since i have black on black i was thinking 35% but was not sure if that would be enough.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Look at these for a good laugh. 3% Lol might as well paint his windows.
http://www.mazda3forums.com/in...560.0
Here is another link with a good comparison on the different percents.
http://www.mazda3forums.com/in...74.30
Whats the deal with Huber Optik?? I was searching google for pics and stumbled upon this Audizine post. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...97669


_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 4:24 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Huper Optik is one of the ceramic-based tints. Much more effective in blocking heat (infra-red), especially on lighter shades. It also does not affect reception of electronics that have antenna's inside the car. I had it in my G35 coupe, and it was the best I've ever used here in South Texas. The down side is that it is more of a dark gray hue instead of the black charcoal hue. When I did my A3, I went with the "blackest" hue I could get for a given %transmission, because I wanted as much contrast as possible against the Lava Grey. (I know, I know... pics or it never happened!)


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dreaminga3)*

Huper's also almost double the price of a standard tint (like Suntek or 3M). But again, the heat rejection on that, from what I've read, is outstanding.
The 3% looks like an accident waiting to happen during night driving.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

how many people have tint on there front windows?
and where have people in the GTA been getting tint?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_Huper's also almost double the price of a standard tint (like Suntek or 3M). But again, the heat rejection on that, from what I've read, is outstanding.
The 3% looks like an accident waiting to happen during night driving. 

Yeah it does look like an accident waiting to happen.














He should probably just park it and make it a mobile home lol


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

X-Ray vision is the key!






















Are you getting your tint on Saturday or just checkin out the options first?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Anyone have an opinion on the % of the tint based off interior?? From look at pictures it looks like most of you have dark interior with 35% tint.



i have a beige/tan interior, i'm not sure it makes a difference with the 35% tint
here's a pic with the bright background, mid daylight








and a sunset lighting (this was the same lighting when i got stopped for ''verbal'' speed warning, and fix-it tint citation.)


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_X-Ray vision is the key!






















Are you getting your tint on Saturday or just checkin out the options first?

Already checked out the opinions about a week and a half ago. Heading over there in about 40 mins for install


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

I say go for it. 35% all around looks great. I got mine done at Trick Trucks in Edgewater. They are a little bit pricey, but they do a great job.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_I say go for it. 35% all around looks great. I got mine done at Trick Trucks in Edgewater. They are a little bit pricey, but they do a great job.

Yup went for 35% all around. Dropped it off just waiting for the call


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Tint is on Pics to come.







Probably Tuesday need to get some school work done before I can clean my car. 
They said not to open the windows for a couple days







Anything else I should look out for?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

i beleive they 'cure' faster if you park under the sun/heat. 
but otherwise, 48-72 hours, no moisture, should suffice...
post pics when u have a chance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_i beleive they 'cure' faster if you park under the sun/heat. 
but otherwise, 48-72 hours, no moisture, should suffice...
post pics when u have a chance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's out in the sun so hopefully that will speed it up a little. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will get some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Tint is on Pics to come.







Probably Tuesday need to get some school work done before I can clean my car. 
They said not to open the windows for a couple days







Anything else I should look out for?


when you say all around you are including the front windshield correct? i have been going around to my local tint shops and some wont do it, others will but came its illegal, (which i am sure it isn't) just trying to see how many people have the front done.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
when you say all around you are including the front windshield correct? i have been going around to my local tint shops and some wont do it, others will but came its illegal, (which i am sure it isn't) just trying to see how many people have the front done. 

I did not do the front. But if you look at my post a few back there is a link to a Mazda forum with people that have front tinted.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a silver A3 and got 20% all around. It looks great. definitely a little interesting when its pouring out. But other then that looks amazing. definitely get tint, 35% is probably fine.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

going to look in getting 35% all around this week.... what do you guys think of doing 35% fronts and darker in the rears? break the flow?


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

mine with 3% all around i love it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_mine with 3% all around i love it!


yea, where you are, you need it.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

getting tint on Friday along with my brother's Chrysler 300 woot!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (boostina3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_mine with 3% all around i love it!









Maybe taped on flames should be my next mod j/k


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Maybe taped on flames should be my next mod j/k

















got some photos yet?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
got some photos yet? 

Car is clean so probably tomorrow after school. I am hoping to try a new location for pics that is on my way home from school.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Lol the votes keep rolling in.







I got my pictures before school just working on loading them up to photobucket so i should have them on shortly.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Ok here they are folks. Still need to work on my photography a bit but I think they are ok







I've been waiting to go to this spot for a while








So I went 35% and definitely think it looks pretty good.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Lookin good! Tint next up on my deck!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I just got my Ocean Blue A3 tinted with Wincos 30% on the front doors and 20% on the back doors/hatch. It looks pretty sharp and has awesome heat rejection, although now it's nice and cool in TX. Pictures if it ever stops raining and I can get the car clean


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Your car looks like its got buckteeth the way you removed your license plate.








Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Your car looks like its got buckteeth the way you removed your license plate.









He DOES live in MD.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Your car looks like its got buckteeth the way you removed your license plate.








Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Lol I didn't think that but I could see how it could. 
Here is a pic with a little more light too.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

The car is looking good man! When I move back we'll have to do a photo shoot at that spot.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_The car is looking good man! When I move back we'll have to do a photo shoot at that spot.

Thanks, I was actually thinking the same thing







I have a few other spots I want to check out too. This was the closed Paper Mill in Ellicott City I told you about. Normally it is guarded but it looks like the clean up crew is gone. 


_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 9:14 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so guys should i stick with 35% all around (getting it done on Friday) or go with a darker shade? opinions???


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_so guys should i stick with 35% all around (getting it done on Friday) or go with a darker shade? opinions??? 

darker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_
darker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


like 30%? i am black on black and have heard that 35% can look darker then it is... in ontario the law is basically as long as the cop can see through your windows enough to make sure you don't have a gun its fine.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_so guys should i stick with 35% all around (getting it done on Friday) or go with a darker shade? opinions??? 

You have to count in the factory tint will probably place you around 30ish. That is part of the reason I went 35%. Also since your car is black it will appear darker. But Black on Black looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLK R32 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

tint is definitely the way to go! just had mine done trhough a friends uncle and it only cost me 90.00


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

got my car back from the tint(ers)







35% all around 








crappy iphone 3gs pics.... better shots coming when it stops raining!!









_Modified by tdotA3mike at 5:42 PM 10/9/2009_


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 5:43 PM 10/9/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Cool looks nice. 
Mine is going back in tomorrow







Found a hair in the tint on my Driver side window and Bubbles on passenger front & rear and Drivers rear window







. After noticing those I found a few other small things under the tint















Anyone else had these kind of issues?? I definitely like the look of the tint just wasn't expecting any issues with it. Hopefully they can get it all squared away tomorrow. I'll let you guy know how it goes. 


_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 10:24 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Well just got it back from round 2 and it looks like there will be a around 3







. 
I went to pick my car up and waited a little over an hour because they were short staffed today. It was finished about 15 mins after they closed and they brought the car around. I talked to the guy and he explained that what looked like bubbles at the moment was water that would dry up. After that I said bye and went to hop in my car. Once I sat down I double checked the drivers side window to find the hair that I asked to be removed







. I grabbed the guy that brought the car around and showed him it was still there. He then brought the owner out and he told me they did the other three windows but didn't replace my drivers side tint with the hair under it because he thought those were the three windows with issues.








They do good work but this is beginning to drive me


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

20% all cept windshield


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

fixie ftw 
also car looks good


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Sometimes the bikes out shine the car haha. Its like one of 8 bikes I have haha.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guiltyblade* »_Sometimes the bikes out shine the car haha. Its like one of 8 bikes I have haha.

Yeah I know what you mean. Ive got 3 bikes and each is worth a pretty penny. Here is my latest.








2010 Supersix HiMod Ultimate, Campy Record 10, Srm, Cannondale Hollowgram Sl, Pro stealth intergrated bar/stem


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow way better them my road bike. 
07 S-works tarmac sl full dura ace. 
Your bike makes my bike feel oldddddd. I'll post pics of it later


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

Well went back to Carworx today to get my driver's side tint redone. There was a super fine piece of thread under the tint so they took care of it. I bought them some beer for getting me all fixed up. They have great customer service. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Yeah I know what you mean. Ive got 3 bikes and each is worth a pretty penny. Here is my latest.








2010 Supersix HiMod Ultimate, Campy Record 10, Srm, Cannondale Hollowgram Sl, Pro stealth intergrated bar/stem


man i wish i can afford a REAL bike! very nice indeed!!!










_Modified by tiptronic at 8:21 PM 10/12/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
man i wish i can afford a REAL bike! very nice indeed!!!


Thats one of the few benefits of working at a bike shop. I actually scored that frameset for free because of a warranty issue











_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 10:21 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

ah your a shop monkey too? I worked in a bike shop since I was 16 until last year. This is the first year I haven't worked at a shop and I miss it. Although I still get all my discounts at cost!







my bike room!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guiltyblade* »_ah your a shop monkey too? I worked in a bike shop since I was 16 until last year. This is the first year I haven't worked at a shop and I miss it. Although I still get all my discounts at cost!







my bike room!

Yeah thats my favorite price. lol Cost is great. I just wish I could setup an account for car parts to satisfy both my hobbies.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Just an Update. I must say after having the tint for a month I love it. Definitely adds to the look of the car. 
One thing I have noticed is I feel my wheels almost look smaller but it's probably just me. But looking at possibly picking up some 19" BBS's to solve that problem


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

15%


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_15%









Car looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

Curious, how much are you guys being charged to do all the windows?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_Curious, how much are you guys being charged to do all the windows? 

I was charged $175 and have a lifetime warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Must say it has come in handy. For some reason they kept getting pieces of felt stuck under the tint so I've had to get my windows redone a few times now. Went back this week because of what looked like little air bubbles but turned out to be dust under the tint







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . So going back tomorrow to get the whole passenger side redone








Anyone else ever had this issue or am I just being picky?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Ok so I have had my tint redone 3 times now on the driverside and passenger side front and rear







. They keep getting dust or little pieces of felt under the tint






















They redid the passenger side front and rear a little over week ago. I cleaned my windows today to find what looks like sand in air bubbles under the tint




























Im getting pretty fed up with taking it back to them. 
Anyone else had these issues?


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

^^^Sucks when a company has someone that doesn't really know how to do tint. I've heard a lot of horror stories out there, but I've used the same guy for the last 10 years with no issues. Good luck with that. 
I used 15% tint all around, except for 35% tint on the front side windows.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (kirk180)*

Im getting mine done tomorrow i will go 35% front the the rear im not sure maybe 5% or 15%?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (eurotuned00)*

Think I finally got a good tint. There are a couple small dots under it but Im fed up with going back and it is a hell of a lot better then the past 4 times. 
35% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

just droped my car off 
5% back
front 35%


_Modified by eurotuned00 at 12:25 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (eurotuned00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned00* »_
just droped my car off 
5% back
front 35%


Post some pics up.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

I sure will on my way to pick it up right now


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

off topic but
SprintA3'(corrected







)
what size rims are u running?
im thinking to get BBS CH but not sure if i should go 18 or 19












_Modified by eurotuned00 at 8:12 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (eurotuned00)*

^^^^^ That is SprintA3's car. He is riding on 19's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to order my final 2 19 inch Ck's.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

thanks for clearing up whos car and what size 
im still torn with both 18 or 19s i might just get 18 for now as i might trade my bbs rc for some ch . but i really thing 19s would look way better

oh btw this is mine freshly tinted 
sorry its a bad iphone pic


















_Modified by eurotuned00 at 8:19 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (eurotuned00)*

Thread Jacking is prohibited but..........I would go with 19 VMR 710's in hypersilver FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (tcardio)*

Just had mine tinted yesterday. 35% all around.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (BDI)*

BDI, what'd it cost you (total)?


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Xymox)*

20% I believe:


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_BDI, what'd it cost you (total)?

$225 Total.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_
$225 Total.

Thanks!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (BDI)*

















_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_
$225 Total.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (eurotuned00)*

Just curious if anyone else has had issues with felt/sand getting stuck under the tint? I've had my passenger/driver side front and rear windows redone about 5 times. 
This last time they only had to do the passenger side front/rear and it turned out was a lot better then the previously. The front when appears fine but the rear has a few sand/dirt particles under the tint.








Im thinking of going elsewhere and trying to have that window redone or possibly all if it won't match. Any suggestion?? Im just fed up with going back to for the same issue over and over.


----------



## rip'r (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

Go to Fresh Design Inc. on route 40. I got my windows tinted there a year ago and have never had a problem and they could probably correct all the problems you are having with your window tint.


----------



## protintnj (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

just tint it


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (protintnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *protintnj* »_just tint it

Your like 4 months behind.





















Already on to next project. 











_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 10:24 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## M-Azevedo (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (2.0TProjekt)*

35%





_Modified by M-Azevedo at 11:31 AM 1-9-2010_


----------



## cupboy (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (Mentosman42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mentosman42* »_ 
i dont have a better profile shot right now

somewhat off topic i guess, but i like how that front plate is mounted -- how is that done?


----------



## daHIPPO (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: To Tint or not to Tint that is the question???? (cupboy)*









20% all around


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

go with 35% on all windows


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

35% all around is a pretty good choice. You have to try to keep the law dogs off you.


----------

